# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Preed (เปรฅ)

## Erwin

“Preed“ (เปรฅ)ist nach Ansicht der meisten Thais ein Geist, ein Dämon, so groß wie eine Zuckerpalme, sehr schlank, mit langem Haar, langem Hals, mit Händen wie die Blätter einer Zuckerpalme. Winzig –etwa so winzig wie ein Nadelöhr-  ist jedoch sein Mund, daher ist ein Preed immer hungrig. 
Das Wort kommt aus der altindischen Sanskritsprache: प्रेत (gesprochen „preta“), es bedeutete (böser) Geist, Leichnam, Geist eines Toten.
Mit dem Budhismus ist der ursprünglich in Indien verbreitete Begriff u.a. nach Thailand gekommen. Thailändische (buddhistische) Volksreligion meint, jeder „Preed“ sei früher ein Mensch gewesen, der wegen seines schlechten Karmas als „Preed“ wiedergeboren sei. Man sagt, diese Menschen seien falsch, betrügerisch, korrupt, eifersüchtig, geizig („haben den Mönchen nichts gegeben) etc. gewesen. „Preeds“ leiden dauernd an enormem Hunger und Durst, als Nahrung nehmen sie u.a. tote Tiere, menschliche Leichen und Kot. 
Meist werden die „Preeds“ als bemitleidenswert angesehen, man opfert ihnen bei bestimmten Gelegenheiten etwas Nahrung, Blumen, ein paar Münzen…. Zumindest im Süden, wo meine Frau herstammt, ist im Oktober ein Fest, bei dem für die Preeds eine bestimmte Nahrung hergestellt wird, die dann im Tempel oder an bestimmten Stellen z.B. Friedhöfen bereitgestellt wird. Diese Nahrung (eine Süßspeise) ist sehr speziell, weil die Preeds so winzige Münder haben, sie heißt ขนมลา (etwa khanomm lah).

ขนมลา war früher ausdrücklich nur für Preeds bestimmt, aber weil es –aus Reismehl und Honig hergestellt- so gut schmeckt, kann man diese Süßspeise heute zumindest im Süden in den Läden das ganze Jahr über kaufen.
Heutzutage ist „Ai-Preed“ (für Männer) bzw. „I-Preed“
(für Frauen) im Thai ein schlimmes Schimpfwort, etwa „Du Teufel“.  
Im Internet habe ich viele Bilder von Preeds gefunden, ein typisches Bild zeige ich hier.
Erwin

----------


## Erich

Etwas ausserhalb von Korat gibt es ein Wat (Palakroi) mit vielen solcher Figuren, waren wir letzten Urlaub mal. Meine Frau kennt es schon aus der Schulzeit, auch als wir da waren kamen Schulklassen zur Besichtigung. Die Darstellungen sind teilweise ziemlich brutal und blutrünstig und sollen abschreckend wirken.

----------


## Erwin

Ja, dieser Wat Palakroi (วัดป่าหลักร้อย) mit seinem „Höllenpark“ ist sehr berühmt, ich habe ihn selbst aber noch nicht gesehen.  Die Figuren zeigen den Menschen, was sie nach der Karma-Lehre nach ihrem Tod erwartet, falls sie in ihrem Leben schlimme Dinge getan haben. Wer im jetzigen Leben regelmäßig gestohlen hat, dem werden die Hände abgehackt, wer seiner Frau untreu war, dem wird das „Tatwerkzeug“ abgeschnitten, wer zu viel Alkohol getrunken hat, muss nun pausenlos trinken…
Weil hier alles anschaulich, sprich drastisch dargestellt wird, führen die Eltern und Lehrer die Kinder bzw. Schüler hierher, um Ihnen eindringlich aufzuzeigen, welche Höllenqualen sie nach ihrem Tode erwartet, falls sie im jetzigen Leben sündigen… andere Darstellungen bilden Szenen des täglichen Lebens oder religiöse Motive ab oder einfach Fantasieszenen, wie einen Mann, der mit einem Känguru boxt...
Einen Preed gibt es auch, wie beigefügte Abbildung zeigt (aus dem Internet)
Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

*Diesen Höllenpark habe ich voriges Jahr besucht.
Es sind zum Teil sehr drastische Darstellungen des Karma`s. 
*

----------


## frank_rt

*einige bilder des höllenpark*

----------


## frank_rt

*In der nähe dieses Tempels steht auch ein wunderschöner Tempel in Form eines Elefanten.
Es kann aber auch sein das ich mich täusche und er ist doch weiter weg. Es war auch so ein schneller Entschluss.
*

----------


## Erich

Da waren wir auch schon - einer der mit Abstand saubersten Tempel die ich biisher in Thailand gesehen habe.

----------


## thedi

Weiss jemand wo dieser Elefanten-Tempel ist? Den würde ich gerne einmal besuchen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## frank_rt

*@thedi.
Der Tempel Wat Ban Rai liegt zwischen Nakhon Ratchasima (Korat) und Chayaphum in der Ortschaft Dan Khun Thod. 
Hab selbst erst googeln müssen. aber der Tempel ist dort.
es lohnt sich ihn anzuschauen*

----------


## thedi

Danke, habs jetzt gefunden. Falls es sonst noch jemand interessiert: 15.299282, 101.736990

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## Erwin

Dieser Wat Banrai (วัดบ้านไร่) wurde 1893 gegründet, der erste Abt hieß Cheuam Viracho (เชื่อม วิรโช). Später residierte hier der berühmte Abt Prisuttho (ปริสุทโธ), der den Wat stark ausbauen und auch das elefantenartige Gebäude errichten ließ. Dieses Gebäude dient als Viharn, also als gemeinsamer Versammlungsort von Mönchen und Laien. Prisuttho lebte von 1923 bis 2015. Die abergläubischen Thais glauben, dass von ihm oder in seinem Namen hergestellte Amulette Reichtum, Gesundheit und Glück bewirken. Das hier abgebildete Amulett wurde kürzlich für 250.000 Baht verkauft! Das Tuch –es zeigt die originalen Handabdrücke Prisutthos- soll besonders starke magische Wirkungen haben. 
Das dritte Bild zeigt, wie Prathep (eine Tochter König Bhumiphols) Prisuttho eine Gabe überreicht. 
Erwin

----------


## Erich

Eine Wachsfigur von dem Abt gibt es auch im Wat:

----------


## wein4tler

Die im dritten Bild abgelichtete Prinzessin, heißt Maha Chakri Sirindhorn und ist das dritte Kind von König Bhumibol Adulyadej und Königin Sirikit Kitiyakara. Sie ist unverheiratet und hat keine Kinder. Der thailändischen Bevölkerung ist sie besser bekannt unter dem Namen Phra Thep (dt. ,edler Engel‘). Auch wird sie Prinzessin der Technologie genannt. Dies kommt durch ihr Interesse und Fachwissen über neue Technologien und wie man sie für Verbesserungen des Landes anwenden kann.

Ich weiß, jetzt habe ich wieder einmal klug geschissen.

----------


## frank_rt

*nicht verzagen, erwin  erich wein4tler fragen, lach mal frech
.*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nach nun 25 Jahren Isaan - Verbundenheit war ich an diesen Stätten natürlich auch schon

----------


## Erich

In dem Töpferdorf war'n wir natürlich auch schon  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ein kleiner Witz, also ein Wutz:

Kennt Ihr den Unterschied zwischen "Lieben Gott" und den Papst?
Der "Liebe Gott" sagt man, ist überall. Der Papst ist überall schon gewesen!  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...darf ich jetzt auch lachen, Weinler  ?
ich meinte natürlich alles was oberhalb dieser lächerlichen Püpchen geschrieben wurde  ::   ::

----------


## Erwin

Sind die Püppchen die thailändische Version unserer verehrten Gartenzwerge?
Erwin

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Sind die Püppchen die thailändische Version unserer verehrten Gartenzwerge?
> Erwin


...yep  ::  :: 

und ich verwette meine alte chinesische Suppenschüssel...
...das es Leute gibt welche auch hier versuchen etwas mysteriöses  rein zu interpretieren  ::  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Tut mir leid, Willi - aber ich wusste nicht, dass Dir der Papst so am Herzen liegt. Der "Liebe Gott" wird es mir wohl verzeihen.
Der Lebensstil der Thai ist geschmackvoll, verwöhnt von einer gütigen, schwelgenden Natur, geprägt von anpassungsfähigen moralischen Werten und einer heiteren Gelassenheit gegenüber den Problemen des Lebens… Für einen Thai besteht das Leben im Grunde in einer einzigen langen Entspannungsphase. Wahrscheinlich ist es deshalb für Thai "sanuk" solch ein Keramik-Püppchen im Garten auf zu stellen.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ...
> Der Lebensstil der Thai ist geschmackvoll, verwöhnt von einer gütigen, schwelgenden Natur, geprägt von anpassungsfähigen moralischen Werten und einer heiteren Gelassenheit gegenüber den Problemen des Lebens… Für einen Thai besteht das Leben im Grunde in einer einzigen langen Entspannungsphase. ...


...Weinler, das ist in hohem Maße Wunschdenken wohl nur in den Köpfen Ausenstehender so.
Die Kriminalitäts - und Mord Statistik gepart mit der hohen Selbstmordrate zeigt  uns doch etwas ganz Anderes.
Der " Sanuk " und Püpchen aufstellen ist wohl eher die Flucht vor der Realität . Vogel Straus lässt grüssen.

----------


## frank_rt

*Ich glaube nicht Erwin. das ist bestimmt eine eigene Rasse. Man konnte nur noch nicht genau ihren Ursprung entdecken.
Dem ansteckenden lachen nach könnte man ihnen auch mystische kräfte zusprechen.
*

----------

